# Digital Line Detection - Avanquest Software



## Mavis Griffiths (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a problem with Windows Defender it is blocking DLG.exe on start up and states not yes classified. Is it safe to delete this? Thanks. Mavis


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Mavis and welcome to TSF.

Info on DLG.exe http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/dlg .(just click on link)


----------



## Mavis Griffiths (Nov 20, 2007)

Many thanks for your reply, I will take a look right away.
Best regards.
Mavis


----------

